# Low Testosterone Level HELP!!



## ajajz71 (Feb 27, 2010)

I had been using prohormones since early 2006 and stupid me thought I was too good for PCT. (Yeah completely stupid I know!) Well now I am suffering the side effects of not doing PCT. I went to my doc last Monday to get a full blood work lab done on me. Everything came back normal except my Testosterone level which was at 189. This is extremely low considering my age being 29. I am scared... Scared they won't return to normal. I bought iforce reversitol and hoping it's not too late to regulate my hormones.... Will this help?? Or am I wasting my time? I am in desperate need to get better very soon... I need to get better not just for me, but for my little girl and wife. All this is affecting my well being and my marriage. Please help!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2010)

so you have not used PH's since 2006? if that is the case I think you're looking at going on HRT, PCT at this point is probably not going to do much. What did your doc say about your T levels?


----------



## ajajz71 (Feb 28, 2010)

I stopped using them mid-2009... Would Clomid help restore my T- level? Or would I need HRT... My doctor wants to rule out any pituitary abnormalities before administering any treatment. I am suffering til then. My MRI is the 11th. I had to go to two doctors to finally figure out what's going on. The first doctor I went to said I had infection of my prostate and ignorged my low testosterone symptoms and prescribed me Cipro... I wasn't content so I went to a different doctor. That's when he did full labs and found my low T-level. I consider myself a healthy young man. I regret using prohormones, but what is done is done. I just want to get better. I don't care about losing my gains. I just want to enjoy life again.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2010)

ajajz71 said:


> I stopped using them mid-2009... Would Clomid help restore my T- level?



it's worth a shot.


----------



## ajajz71 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you think iforce reversitol would be further damaging? Or might it help? This is just temporary until I can receieve proper treatment...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2010)

ajajz71 said:


> Do you think iforce reversitol would be further damaging? Or might it help? This is just temporary until I can receieve proper treatment...



in this situation buy some Clomid, forget any OTC products at this point.
Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

!!!


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

Dude I think you should try the clomid. I heard DHEA helps too.


----------



## ajajz71 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got my second testosterone results back and they should a reading of 484. That's without any supplementation or meds. I am shocked... I still feel weird, tired, fatigue and no sex drive. Doctor thinks it might be GAD. Which is short for depression. He may be right...


----------



## ajajz71 (Mar 2, 2010)

*showed


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

Robert said:


> in this situation buy some Clomid, forget any OTC products at this point.
> Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL


 
what do you think of using it to boost natual test?


----------



## ajajz71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just received word that my free testosterone levels are low... The bound testosterone is normal at 484. My free testosterone is 7.1 pg/ml the range being 9.3-26.5 pg/ml. So you see I am on the the low end and why I feel the way I do. I am trying to get my doctor to perscribe me clomid, but he seems very hesitant. I printed off literature to present to him. Hopefully he sees how much this is affecting my life and he does something about it.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 29, 2010)

Your body is just normalizing.  Give it a couple more months without any manipulation.  Sometimes it takes up to a year.  You are only 3-4 months from there.  Seems to me you aren't suffering to bad right now.  You can function. You should be fine.


----------



## ajajz71 (May 10, 2010)

*Results*

Well the perscribed Clomid didnt work... I ran it for 20 days. Got my results from my Free T today and its at a 5.6 (range: 9.3-26.5). All my other labs came back normal. He wants me to wait 3 months before getting re-tested and see if my levels normalize. In the meantime no supplementation or therapy... This sucks!! I wonder what the next step is?? HCG? or am I screwed and need HRT? I dont want HRT... I just want my levels to come back to normal!


----------



## ajajz71 (May 10, 2010)

How long should I run it? The clomid was making me have huge mood swings, I felt my sex drive dropping at about day 10.


----------



## ajajz71 (May 10, 2010)

Weird that after clomid my Free T and LH was lower then before I started clomid... What could cause that?!


----------



## ajajz71 (May 10, 2010)

Is TCF-1 legit? It seems like it is.... Any thoughts if this would help? Or should I just let my body regulate it's self?


----------



## allen001 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re:*



ajajz71 said:


> Weird that after clomid my Free T and LH was lower then before I started clomid... What could cause that?!



If clomid is not working for you, i think it would be better to get a better remedy for it. 
To know what exactly the cause for it i think doctor would help you to get the reason and would guide you to handle it.


----------



## allen001 (Sep 4, 2012)

ajajz71 said:


> I had been using prohormones since early 2006 and stupid me thought I was too good for PCT. (Yeah completely stupid I know!) Well now I am suffering the side effects of not doing PCT. I went to my doc last Monday to get a full blood work lab done on me. Everything came back normal except my Testosterone level which was at 189. This is extremely low considering my age being 29. I am scared... Scared they won't return to normal. I bought iforce reversitol and hoping it's not too late to regulate my hormones.... Will this help?? Or am I wasting my time? I am in desperate need to get better very soon... I need to get better not just for me, but for my little girl and wife. All this is affecting my well being and my marriage. Please help!!!




This is really a serious issue, i think you should fix it as soon as possible. Get some help from doctor and If you are searching for remedy then try to get such solution that has least or no side effects, and one more thing to mention i think it would be nice if you try to get some information about anything which you would be using.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> in this situation buy some Clomid, forget any OTC products at this point.
> Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL




Good post Prince! Trust me brother I've been on trt for three years and got on it at 28 yrs old. Mine after doing the testing, Dr said was with my  *pituitary* gland had stop making the reproduction of test. After two dr's and feeling worse then first out on trt, I am feeling like I should at 32. He has me on 200m test cyp and 50mg clomid. Get a Dr. to talk to you about this bro don't play with otc if your levels are low.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2012)

I would try D-aspartic acid , I came off TRT and it help bring my levels back up . I didnt  get blood work to prove this but most deff an improvement over all . I'm not saying its better than a doctors option or test for that matter but it has help .


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 5, 2012)

ajajz71 said:


> Weird that after clomid my Free T and LH was lower then before I started clomid... What could cause that?!



Your balls are not firing.  You need some HCG.  Clomid stimulates your pituitary to send a LH signal to your nuts.  If your nuts are not online they will not produce testosterone.  You need HCG and clomid and need to run this until you are back online.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 5, 2012)

gamma said:


> I would try D-aspartic acid , I came off TRT and it help bring my levels back up . I didnt get blood work to prove this but most deff an improvement over all . I'm not saying its better than a doctors option or test for that matter but it has help .




No that would not help him.  DAA increases LH and he is not responding to LH because his testicles are shutdown.  He needs HCG/HMG do bring his balls back online.


----------



## allen001 (Sep 6, 2012)

ajajz71 said:


> Is TCF-1 legit? It seems like it is.... Any thoughts if this would help? Or should I just let my body regulate it's self?



hey ajajz, you asked about TCF-1 what i would say that my friend before using TCF-1 i think you should know the information about it. It would be better if you read about it. search google and find out. And while using any medicine don't forget to read information about. Using TCF-1 may help you but before that you should the side effects of it.  

And from your past posts i think you are trying to get solution by going for different medicines  & therapy. Instead of that try to get some genuine help from doctor and get some healthy solution for your problems.


----------

